# Plow for 2007 Chevy Silv1500 new body LTZ crew cab



## Ashtrom (Nov 5, 2015)

Hello! 
I got a new body style 2007 Chevy Silverado 1500 LTZ Z71 CREW CAB with 5.3l motor. And I'm looking to put a plow on it, strictly for personal use. I have relatively small driveway but most of it is at 45degree. I've tried three different snow blowers, one with tracks, also tried walk behind plow thing. It's all good going down, but going up is no fun. 
Either way, the plow!!! So I've been shopping on Craigslist for a plow, I'm on budget $1000 all together, so can't go new, for now at least. I know I know it sounds unrealistic, and a lot of you will say that I need a reality check, but that's my goal, to get a plow and mount it on truck for $1000 or under. And I do understand that plows needs maintenance and things break, the budget doesn't include that. 
So far I'm finding few options on Craigslist that are in my budget. 
One which I don't really have any questions about is an older Winter Wolf 7footer, it's a manual angle and power winch for up/down. From my understanding there isn't a mount for that plow for my truck. which is fine I can fabricate my own mount for that particular plow.
Now the other options I'm looking at, which I'm more attracted to but not quite sure about, are either fisher/western, Meyer, or blizzard. I'm getting confused about all of them 2plug 3plug isolation modules, etc. 
so one example will be. 6.5" fisher MM1 with 2plug, is it something I can make work with my truck. The plow comes with frame, plow, pump, and all the plow side wiring. What do I need to make it work. 

Please any suggestions, explanations, or comments are greatly appreciated!
Thank You all in advance!!!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Generally speaking 2, plug is an older plow generally called a unimount or mm1. (Western and Fisher) both are good plows, parts are easy to get, almost everyone and their mother can work on both. They use relays to control the plow headlights.
Newer plows are either 3 plug or 2 plug. You can tell the difference in the new 2 plug vers old 2 plug by the 2 extra pins in the power cables. They use a module to control the lights and plow. 
Imo you should look for something that fits your truck without much fabrication. And that's going to tax your grand budget. Also, guys selling plows on c.l. might not know what they have, or are out to scam you. Post up what your looking at first and we can shear you in A direction.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Ashtrom;2048772 said:


> Hello!
> I got a new body style 2007 Chevy Silverado 1500 LTZ Z71 CREW CAB with 5.3l motor. And I'm looking to put a plow on it, strictly for personal use. I have relatively small driveway but most of it is at 45degree. I've tried three different snow blowers, one with tracks, also tried walk behind plow thing. It's all good going down, but going up is no fun.
> Either way, the plow!!! So I've been shopping on Craigslist for a plow, I'm on budget $1000 all together, so can't go new, for now at least. I know I know it sounds unrealistic, and a lot of you will say that I need a reality check, but that's my goal, to get a plow and mount it on truck for $1000 or under. And I do understand that plows needs maintenance and things break, the budget doesn't include that.
> So far I'm finding few options on Craigslist that are in my budget.
> ...


Have you tried a Toro single stage blower yet? I don't think you need a plow based on how you describe your driveway.


----------



## Ashtrom (Nov 5, 2015)

WIPensFan;2048790 said:


> Have you tried a Toro single stage blower yet? I don't think you need a plow based on how you describe your driveway.


I used one toro (my friends) but I believe it was two stage. I can't recall now it was 3years ago. 
Anyway, got roughly 20x30 parking area plus 10x30 maybe 40 driveway that is 45degree down plus 10degree sideways. Even most professional plow guys charge me anywhere between 50-100 depending on amount of snow. And last year one guy came with a snowblower, saying that will be easier, he did two passes and jump back in the truck. And remember he was a pro, with a pro equipment, he has a legit property management bussines with about 20 people employed, not just some Joe shmo. And after the last storm he told me to put a small plow on my truck, that I'll save my money that way in a long ran, also he said it will be much easier clearing my driveway with a smaller truck, small plow. He had a 1ton dump truck, and slid off my dry way 3times. And it's true, I have noticed guys with smaller trucks had less issues skidding off the driveway. 
Plus another reason I want a plow on the truck because after a bad car accident my back bothers me quite often, so shoveling and snow blowing is my last resort.


----------



## Ashtrom (Nov 5, 2015)

dieselss;2048789 said:


> Generally speaking 2, plug is an older plow generally called a unimount or mm1. (Western and Fisher) both are good plows, parts are easy to get, almost everyone and their mother can work on both. They use relays to control the plow headlights.
> Newer plows are either 3 plug or 2 plug. You can tell the difference in the new 2 plug vers old 2 plug by the 2 extra pins in the power cables. They use a module to control the lights and plow.
> Imo you should look for something that fits your truck without much fabrication. And that's going to tax your grand budget. Also, guys selling plows on c.l. might not know what they have, or are out to scam you. Post up what your looking at first and we can shear you in A direction.


Thanks! That's a good start! I'm glad there are people willing to help. So I'm trying to get hold of that guy with a fisher mm1 plow (it says on it minute mount) and find out the model number and hopefully some detailed pictures of plugs. 
Besides that let's assume he has an older 2lug. Can I make it work? Don't get me wrong, I perfectly understand the point that older stuff will need mods to make them work on newer trucks, and I got no issues in doing that. I'm a mechanical engineer and I been working hand on in machine shops for over 10years, I can make/fabricate mounts, brackets and so on so forth. But when it comes to electrical stuff I'll need some directions to succeed, I never got into electrical work never really liked it. So if there are a way I can modify plow wiring to make work with my truck, and it will save me $1000, I'm all for a challenge, just need to be pointed right direction. Also when it comes to lights, I'm not even too concerned, because I'm not planning to drive around town with a plow, plus I'm gonna be putting some off-road lights on my roof anyway. So I'll have a lights if I need them. But plow functioning that's what important to me. Oh yeah, almost forgot. How important it's to have dual batteries if I'm gonna be doing only one driveway. Will it be ruining my electrical system if I don't put dual batteries. 
Thanks


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Ashtrom;2048793 said:


> I used one toro (my friends) but I believe it was two stage. I can't recall now it was 3years ago.
> Anyway, got roughly 20x30 parking area plus 10x30 maybe 40 driveway that is 45degree down plus 10degree sideways. Even most professional plow guys charge me anywhere between 50-100 depending on amount of snow. And last year one guy came with a snowblower, saying that will be easier, he did two passes and jump back in the truck. And remember he was a pro, with a pro equipment, he has a legit property management bussines with about 20 people employed, not just some Joe shmo. And after the last storm he told me to put a small plow on my truck, that I'll save my money that way in a long ran, also he said it will be much easier clearing my driveway with a smaller truck, small plow. He had a 1ton dump truck, and slid off my dry way 3times. And it's true, I have noticed guys with smaller trucks had less issues skidding off the driveway.
> Plus another reason I want a plow on the truck because after a bad car accident my back bothers me quite often, so shoveling and snow blowing is my last resort.


Ok good luck.


----------



## Ashtrom (Nov 5, 2015)

WIPensFan;2048798 said:


> Ok good luck.


Thanks for suggestion! 
If the whole plow thing will turn out to be a total night mare I might end up taking your suggestion, it's better then shoveling, LOL


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Can you measure the actual slope of the driveway, because I highly doubt a pick up truck could climb a 45 degree driveway in a summer drought, much less with a plow in snow.

To put things in perspective, the steepest street in SF is like 17 degrees or something...........


----------



## Ashtrom (Nov 5, 2015)

jomama45;2048816 said:


> Can you measure the actual slope of the driveway, because I highly doubt a pick up truck could climb a 45 degree driveway in a summer drought, much less with a plow in snow.
> 
> To put things in perspective, the steepest street in SF is like 17 degrees or something...........


Ok, maybe you are right! But it's definitely steep and I'm sure it's more then 17. Listen if I park my truck on the driveway, in wet weather with a good push I can make it slide, never mind winter frozen asphalt. 90% of people that come over my house are afraid going up, they just leave cars at the bottom. Few plow guys actually refused to do my driveway because how steep it is. And others charge ridiculous money. My neighbors driveway is twice as long but not as steep, they charge her 40 and then turn around and charge me 80. 
And believe me I'm not planning on plowing going up, down only. There was only one guy who did it smart. We had about 2.5ft of snow so he would drive up (plow raised) as far as he could, drop plow, back up, repeat. He did it like four times until could easily make it up the driveway backing up and then plowed everything down. And that's how I'm going to do it too, unless I'm already park up the driveway.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Just to thrown out the elephant. 
Fabing up a mount for a truck has liabilities. So imo I'd look for the proper mount to start with.
Like I said post pics and info of the plow(s) we can finger out what model etc....for the most part.
You would still want lights. Wiring, we can help with that.


----------



## Ashtrom (Nov 5, 2015)

dieselss;2048844 said:


> Just to thrown out the elephant.
> Fabing up a mount for a truck has liabilities. So imo I'd look for the proper mount to start with.
> Like I said post pics and info of the plow(s) we can finger out what model etc....for the most part.
> You would still want lights. Wiring, we can help with that.


Not too sure what you mean by liabilities, can only assume. If you don't mind could you explain. I'm sorry I don't mean to be any type of smart ass who thinks that can do anything, I just don't know better, and going by assumptions rather then facts. But looking at various pictures of mounts it looks like to me nothing too difficult. I guess the most difficult part will be figuring out where the most stress goes, so the mount has enough strength to support it. I know that will be a difficult part. And again I'm sorry for being such dummy about plows, I just can't afford right to spend more then $1k not in one shot, believe me I would of instead of having a headache how to make things work on the budget. I was unemployed for few month and i had to pay $5k for school, that my previous was suppose to take care of. Anyway back to subject, I got some pics:
Fisher mm1 2plug (I'm leaning towards this if I can make it work)
http://i1315.photobucket.com/albums/t585/ashtrom/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpszzde3bor.jpeg
http://i1315.photobucket.com/albums/t585/ashtrom/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsbenvsrzf.jpeg
http://i1315.photobucket.com/albums/t585/ashtrom/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsvvkjcl4o.jpeg
http://i1315.photobucket.com/albums/t585/ashtrom/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps47fbkwm1.jpeg

Wester unimount(supposedly 2plug), the guy doesn't know, it was his dad's that passed away! But the price is right.
http://i1315.photobucket.com/albums/t585/ashtrom/Mobile%20Uploads/B75870DE-FB46-45FF-8FD2-C774495BD65F_zpsh7qz37tt.jpg
http://i1315.photobucket.com/albums/t585/ashtrom/Mobile%20Uploads/B4E3AC7A-75AF-4342-9B76-B85BA262902B_zpsex6eiczc.jpg

Western with poly blade, no other info, but it looks like other unimounts
http://i1315.photobucket.com/albums/t585/ashtrom/Mobile%20Uploads/AED8B300-0989-41D0-9EB0-F84AD7C44BAF_zpsoeyrk1rm.jpg

So this what I'm looking at this moment! There are few others, like blizzard, and Curtis, but I'm thinking sticking with fisher or western just because of parts availability, like you said earlier, dieselss

Thanks

P.s. Wasn't sure how upload pics from iPhone so just used photobucket, hopefully it works


----------



## jerseydrew (Mar 6, 2010)

search for an HTS. works very well on that truck ( i had the exact setup for the last 6 seasons). unfortunately at this time of year i think your $1k limit isn't going to get you anything decent. if this were spring or summer you would still be a bit low but closer..


----------



## Ashtrom (Nov 5, 2015)

jerseydrew;2048865 said:


> search for an HTS. works very well on that truck ( i had the exact setup for the last 6 seasons). unfortunately at this time of year i think your $1k limit isn't going to get you anything decent. if this were spring or summer you would still be a bit low but closer..


I've been looking since last March. And yeah I looked at those, but the cheapest I've since was over $2k. And believe me i got a reason for a budget, otherwise I would just go and by brand new plow, and enjoy myself. 
But that's a reason why I'm here trying to see and figure out if it's possible to make older plow work with my truck, because I have to, not because I want to. 
But thanks for advise, I'll use it hopefully next year, if everything goes well with my new job! But for now, back to working with $1k budget


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

ill use western unimount b/c thats what i have the most experience with and ill give a great example.

1994 chevy/gmc mount will not fit a 1995 LEGALLY why you ask? b/c 1995+ was the start of airbags in 3/4-1ton trucks. so western had to come out with a new mount that was capable of working with the airbag system.

so saying that, your mount isnt tested, designed to work with crumple zones or airbags and could cause damage.
so, thats why its so important to get the proper mount. 
your photos didnt upload.

i know you keep saying a 1k budget,,,but think about that. making something work thats not supposed to, or a little more budget for the proper setup


----------



## jerseydrew (Mar 6, 2010)

Ashtrom;2048875 said:


> I've been looking since last March. And yeah I looked at those, but the cheapest I've since was over $2k. And believe me i got a reason for a budget, otherwise I would just go and by brand new plow, and enjoy myself.
> But that's a reason why I'm here trying to see and figure out if it's possible to make older plow work with my truck, because I have to, not because I want to.
> But thanks for advise, I'll use it hopefully next year, if everything goes well with my new job! But for now, back to working with $1k budget


i understand. look into a used version of the lower priced brands. snoway, snowdogg, blizzard, etc.. it might be tough to find exactly what you need but keep the search going.


----------



## JSutter101 (Dec 20, 2013)

You should look for a Snowdogg MD75 or MD80. I got mine complete for $1500. I have seen the plows for $300 in fair condition. I have the mount and headlight wiring for your truck. I would give you a great deal if you need the parts.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

JSutter101;2048942 said:


> You should look for a Snowdogg MD75 or MD80. I have the mount and headlight wiring for your truck. I would give you a great deal if you need the parts.


That sounds like a hell ofa good deal.


----------



## Ashtrom (Nov 5, 2015)

dieselss;2048881 said:


> ill use western unimount b/c thats what i have the most experience with and ill give a great example.
> 
> 1994 chevy/gmc mount will not fit a 1995 LEGALLY why you ask? b/c 1995+ was the start of airbags in 3/4-1ton trucks. so western had to come out with a new mount that was capable of working with the airbag system.
> 
> ...


Thanks God for people like yourself from saving an idiots like myself from disaster. I'm glad I came here and asked questions. Thanks a lot for the input on making my own plow mount. So just to completely clarify this subject, do they make mounts for my truck that works with older fisher plows, I don't seem to be finding any, unless I just don't know what I'm looking at. That guy with fisher just told me its 1993 fisher sd series 7.5ft mm1 older 2 plug. He is asking $500 fir it, that's why I got attracted to it, it's looks good on pictures, he said it been in garage most of its life except when was used for their mile long driveway.


----------



## Ashtrom (Nov 5, 2015)

jerseydrew;2048938 said:


> i understand. look into a used version of the lower priced brands. snoway, snowdogg, blizzard, etc.. it might be tough to find exactly what you need but keep the search going.


Thanks Jerseydrew so far it looks like I'll have go with a lower class plow, which is fine by me. I'll be doing my driveway and possibly one of my neighbors, but that's only if their plow guy retires, like he been saying he's going for past few years that I new him. Otherwise I'm not even planning driving with a plow around town.


----------



## Ashtrom (Nov 5, 2015)

JSutter101;2048942 said:


> You should look for a Snowdogg MD75 or MD80. I got mine complete for $1500. I have seen the plows for $300 in fair condition. I have the mount and headlight wiring for your truck. I would give you a great deal if you need the parts.


You know what, I just contacted a guy another day in regards a snowdogg plow, I believe it was a md75, and he was suppose to get back me with a model# because he wasn't sure whether or not it was md75 or md80 and never responded. Gotta love craigslist!!! Lol


----------



## Ashtrom (Nov 5, 2015)

JSutter101;2048942 said:


> You should look for a Snowdogg MD75 or MD80. I got mine complete for $1500. I have seen the plows for $300 in fair condition. I have the mount and headlight wiring for your truck. I would give you a great deal if you need the parts.


What's a difference between md68 md75 md80 just the size (I'm assuming the numbers are the size)? Or there are more difference. I just saw few md68 not too far from me, for a reasonable prices. 
And how much would you sell me the parts? Because seems like I'll have go this route to keep within by budget.

Oh! I think I just found you on Craigslist at Stardish Maine! Is it you? 
http://maine.craigslist.org/pts/5302331127.html


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I believe mm2 mounts will work for mm1. 
I'd look into that snowdogg.
Again, you get what you pay for, and like I said, either there trying to take you, or they have no clue.


----------



## Ashtrom (Nov 5, 2015)

And again I would like to thank all of you on your inputs, and advices, especially diesless for saving me from potential disaster! I greatly appreciated it! 
I just wish I would of contacted you guys back in March when I started a search, I probably would of had a plow. But you know how it's summer time you don't about snow much! LOL


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Here.

http://snowdogg.com/products/


----------



## Ashtrom (Nov 5, 2015)

dieselss;2048981 said:


> I believe mm2 mounts will work for mm1.
> I'd look into that snowdogg.
> Again, you get what you pay for, and like I said, either there trying to take you, or they have no clue.


Where can I check if mm2 mount works or not! Because I did find few of those that fit my truck, but people that selling them didn't know if would work with mm1 plow, actually both of them seemed clueless like I'm.
So let's say if it works,mm2mount with mm1plow, then wiring could be modified to work, or new one purchased to work!?


----------



## Ashtrom (Nov 5, 2015)

dieselss;2048988 said:


> Here.
> 
> http://snowdogg.com/products/


So my understanding any md75 or md80 will work with my truck, no matter of a year made!?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ashtrom;2048996 said:


> So my understanding any md75 or md80 will work with my truck, no matter of a year made!?


I cannot answer that. Just got the website for ya.


----------



## Ashtrom (Nov 5, 2015)

dieselss;2049000 said:


> I cannot answer that. Just got the website for ya.


Ok Thanks! That's what it looks like!


----------

